# sales reps?



## Manzo4 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Do I need tags*

I'm Looking For Sales Reps To Sell My T's Does Anybody Know Were I Can Begin To Look? Thanks, Mike


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

One place to start looking:
Independent Sales Representatives, Manufacturers Reps, Pharmaceutical Sales Reps, New Lines


----------



## rosiepower (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone on this list used relocate or the one above? Sounds very pricey to find one. Isn't there any free sites or organizations where you can find reps?

Kelly


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rosiepower said:


> Has anyone on this list used relocate or the one above? Sounds very pricey to find one. Isn't there any free sites or organizations where you can find reps?
> 
> Kelly


Greg mentioned some good ways to find sales reps in other thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t1934.html#post10011


----------



## rosiepower (May 6, 2007)

Thanks there was some good information in that thread.

KN


----------



## nancywhitcraft (May 12, 2008)

Hi Mike,
I'm looking for reps too. Did you ever get a good response to your question?
Let me know. 
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## WholesaleNinja (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a Rep, Serious inquires at [email protected]

Thanks,

Devin


----------

